# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Πιπεριές τουρκακια!!!!

## stefos

Καυτερές πιπεριές μικρές κάνει να δώσω στις καρδερίνες και στα καναρίνια????

Έχω δύο γλάστρες γεμάτες, μιλάμε για τουρκακια χαχαχα

----------


## kostas karderines

> Καυτερές πιπεριές μικρές κάνει να δώσω στις καρδερίνες και στα καναρίνια????
> 
> Έχω δύο γλάστρες γεμάτες, μιλάμε για τουρκακια χαχαχα


Δώσε τους και καμια μπυρα!
Από όσο γνωρίζω αυτες τις βάζουνε στην φασολάδα!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σε μια ομάδα για παπαγάλους που είμαι δίνουν καυτερα. Εγω δεν έχω δοκιμάσει

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

> Δώσε τους και καμια μπυρα!
> Από όσο γνωρίζω αυτες τις βάζουνε στην φασολάδα!


χαχαχαχα! να βαλω και καμμια λακερδα??

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε δεν το εχω επιχειρησει να δωσω , οπως εχω κανει αρκετες φορες με την γλυκεια κοκκινη πιπερια φλωρινης , αλλα απο παλια ειχα διαβασει σε ξενα φορουμ , οτι δεν εχουν προβλημα τα πουλια με την καυτερη γευση τους , γιατι εχουν ασθενη αισθητηριο γευσης ως προς το καυτο  . Πραγματι αυτο λεει και εδω

http://www.besgroup.org/2009/02/26/7281/



> Birds do have taste buds, but these are usually few in number. And these buds are not found on the tongue or at the tongue’s tip. They are usually on the roof of the mouth or deep in the oral cavity.
> But then birds do not chew their food. They may manipulate it in their bill or tear off pieces, but then they swallow the pieces whole, without giving them time to taste it.





> Πουλιά έχουν τη γεύση, αλλά αυτές είναι συνήθως λίγες σε αριθμό.Και αυτά τα μπουμπούκια δεν βρίσκονται πάνω στη γλώσσα ή στην άκρη της γλώσσας.Συνήθως είναι στην οροφή του στόματος ή βαθιά στη στοματική κοιλότητα.
> Αλλά τότε τα πουλιά δεν μασούν την τροφή τους.Μπορούν να χειριστούν το λογαριασμό τους ή να κόψετε τα κομμάτια, αλλά στη συνέχεια να καταπιούν τα κομμάτια ολόκληρα, χωρίς να τους το χρόνο να το δοκιμάσετε.



Θρεπτικα εχουν να δωσουν αρκετη βιτ Α  και βιτ Κ αλλα και αλλα στοιχεια 


Εχω δει και βιντεακι ενος εκτροφεα να δινει σε καρδερινες  ( λεει και chili το βιντεο αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχει και chili εκτος απο τις γνωστες τυπου φλωρινης ) 







που ομως ειναι αντιγραφη αυτου




το οποιο δεν αναφερει οτι υπαρχουν και καυτερες chili αναμεσα σε αυτες που βλεπουμε 



Υπαρχουν βεβαια αρκετες φωτο και με αλλα πουλια στη φυση (καρδερινες στη φυση δεν εχω δει ) 

ενω για παπαγαλους υπαρχει και ετοιμο σκευασμα εταιριας και ειναι συχνη η παροχη στην εκτροφη

----------


## ninos

Εγώ θα έλεγα να μην δώσεις. Μπορείς να πάρεις μια γλυκιά κοκκινη εάν θες ντε και καλά πιπεριά

----------


## kaper

Εγω παντως στον παπαγαλο δινω και τις τρωει με μεγαλη ευχαρίστηση εδω και πολυ καιρό χωρις πρόβλημα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

> Εγω παντως στον παπαγαλο δινω και τις τρωει με μεγαλη ευχαρίστηση εδω και πολυ καιρό χωρις πρόβλημα
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Στις καρδερίνες σου έδωσες??

----------


## kaper

Οχι δεν ετυχε γιατι ειχα πιπεριες καυτερες ειχα το καλοκαίρι στις γλαστρες αλλα δεν ειχα καρδερινες  

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

